# Blood in Urine



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey all, just looking for some input and seeing if anyone else has ever had this problem in their dog. My 11 yr blm (non neutered) started to have blood show up in his urine late last week. It wasn't alot, but noticeable when he went in the snow. Online here it says this may be a symptom to a Urinary tract infection, or prostate problems. 
I took my dog in to the vet (petcetera) on monday, and was really dissapointed i guess. They ran a urine sample, which confirmed it had blood in it. Checked his prostate, seemed normal. For some reason the vet was ademately telling me to make an appointment to get him neutered in case it was a prostate problem. However, he then prescribes me anti-biotics just in case its a UTI.

So I guess i'm just a little confused and wondering if anyone else's dog has had these symptoms. and what you did to get it cleared up 

Is it common in older dogs? If it is a prostate problem, is getting the neuter surgery done at such an old age dangerous?

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Find a new vet asap. Did you identify to your current vet that you were dissatisfied? They should know that you are and let them know you're going to go somewhere that will actually help rather than neuter your dog and give antibiotics at first sign of anything wrong without knowing for sure that those things will help.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

could of been a kidney stone, or a UTI , or a prostate infection, neutering will shrink the prostate and reduce the chance of cancer and a healthy 11 year old dog shouldn't have a problem with the surgery

I would try the antibiotics and see what happens before I got too concerned if it goes away on the anti biotics forget about it

if it returns later suspect prostate stuff which is a pain in the *** and a takes a long course of anti bioics to get rid of because of poor blood flow to the gland.

the vet did the lowest cost thing for the symptoms so I wouldn't be too hard on him, you can spend a lot of money on testing and find out that the same anti biotics he recommened is the cure anyway

give the anti biotics until they are all gone even if the symptoms dissappear


----------



## BBD25 (Nov 28, 2007)

This is why I asked these questions. Thank-you Chaws n Bob. I'm going to let the medication run its course and fingers crossed this solves the problem.


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Buddy's 12 yr old weim had the same problem except the dog would also drip in the house, he ran the with the anti but couldn't get it under control, eventually he had him cut, this has fixed it so far....good luck


----------

